# HELP! Q code for an Anti-emetic Infusion



## DanielleKiehl (Aug 18, 2008)

Medicare is requiring us to bill out our INFUSION of an anti-emetic (given with chemotherapy) as a Q code. Unfortunatly i can only locate a Q code for ORAL administration. Any suggestions???

Thanks for your PROMPT help 

-Dani


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 18, 2008)

Not my area of expertise but have you looked at J8597?

Ohh...wait-you needed a Q code.  I'll see what I can find if someone doesn't beat me to it.

Let me try this again...have you looked at Q0163-Q0181?


----------



## DanielleKiehl (Aug 18, 2008)

Unfortunatley all of the descriptions specifically state ORAL. That is my conundrum.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow...how did I miss that??????

I'll keep looking.  Hopefully someone else has some insight.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 18, 2008)

Dillie2003 said:


> Medicare is requiring us to bill out our INFUSION of an anti-emetic (given with chemotherapy) as a Q code. Unfortunatly i can only locate a Q code for ORAL administration. Any suggestions???
> 
> Thanks for your PROMPT help
> 
> -Dani



Just a thought - has your carrier changed recently?  We have found that our new carrier is requesting some really odd coding and have to take it to a higher level to get things straightened out.  Sometimes they processed it wrong (hard to believe...)


----------



## dmaec (Aug 18, 2008)

I wonder if you're going to have to go with the Q0081 code for the IV anti-emetic. (but it's not allowed to be billed with more than one unit per visit)-I can't find another Qcode for IV anti-emetic - all the others ones seem to be a oral now, a  "substitute" for the IV.  
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## sandyy2510 (Aug 19, 2008)

I hope these codes work for you; this is not my area of expertise-  

Q0177 Hydroxyzine pamoate, 25 mg, oral, FDA approved prescription anti-emetic, for use as a complete therapeutic substitute for an IV anti-emetic at the time of chemotherapy treatment, not to exceed a 48-hour dosage regimen 

   Q0178 Hydroxyzine pamoate, 50 mg, oral, FDA approved prescription anti-emetic, for use as a complete therapeutic substitute for an IV anti-emetic at the time of chemotherapy treatment, not to exceed a 48-hour dosage regimen 

   Q0164 Prochlorperazine maleate, 5 mg, oral, FDA approved prescription anti-emetic, for use as a complete therapeutic substitute for an IV anti-emetic at the time of chemotherapy treatment, not to exceed a 48-hour dosage regimen 

   Q0165 Prochlorperazine maleate, 10 mg, oral, FDA approved prescription anti-emetic, for use as a complete therapeutic substitute for an IV anti-emetic at the time of chemotherapy treatment, not to exceed a 48-hour dosage regimen 

   Q0166 Granisetron HCl, 1 mg, oral, FDA approved prescription anti-emetic, for use as a complete therapeutic substitute for an IV anti-emetic at the time of chemotherapy treatment, not to exceed a 24-hour dosage regimen 

   Q0167 Dronabinol, 2.5 mg, oral, FDA approved prescription anti-emetic, for use as a complete therapeutic substitute for an IV anti-emetic at the time of chemotherapy treatment, not to exceed a 48-hour dosage regimen 

   Q0168 Dronabinol, 5 mg, oral, FDA approved prescription anti-emetic, for use as a complete therapeutic substitute for an IV anti-emetic at the time of chemotherapy treatment, not to exceed a 48-hour dosage regimen 

   Q0169 Promethazine HCl, 12.5 mg, oral, FDA approved prescription anti-emetic, for use as a complete therapeutic substitute for an IV anti-emetic at the time of chemotherapy treatment, not to exceed a 48-hour dosage regimen 

   Q0170 Promethazine HCl, 25 mg, oral, FDA approved prescription anti-emetic, for use as a complete therapeutic substitute for an IV anti-emetic at the time of chemotherapy treatment, not to exceed a 48-hour dosage regimen 

   Q0171 Chlorpromazine HCl, 10 mg, oral, FDA approved prescription anti-emetic, for use as a complete therapeutic substitute for an IV anti-emetic at the time of chemotherapy treatment, not to exceed a 48-hour dosage regimen 

   Q0172 Chlorpromazine HCl, 25 mg, oral, FDA approved prescription anti-emetic, for use as a complete therapeutic substitute for an IV anti-emetic at the time of chemotherapy treatment, not to exceed a 48-hour dosage regimen 

   Q0173 Trimethobenzamide HCl, 250 mg, oral, FDA approved prescription anti-emetic, for use as a complete therapeutic substitute for an IV anti-emetic at the time of chemotherapy treatment, not to exceed a 48-hour dosage regimen 

   Q0174 Thiethylperazine maleate, 10 mg, oral, FDA approved prescription anti-emetic, for use as a complete therapeutic substitute for an IV anti-emetic at the time of chemotherapy treatment, not to exceed a 48-hour dosage regimen 

   Q0175 Perphenzaine, 4 mg, oral, FDA approved prescription anti-emetic, for use as a complete therapeutic substitute for an IV anti-emetic at the time of chemotherapy treatment, not to exceed a 48-hour dosage regimen 

   Q0179 Ondansetron HCl 8 mg, oral, FDA approved prescription anti-emetic, for use as a complete therapeutic substitute for an IV anti-emetic at the time of chemotherapy treatment, not to exceed a 48-hour dosage regimen 

   Q0180 Dolasetron mesylate, 100 mg, oral, FDA approved prescription anti-emetic, for use as a complete therapeutic substitute for an IV anti-emetic at the time of chemotherapy treatment, not to exceed a 24-hour dosage regimen


----------



## DanielleKiehl (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your help, that just confirms my first thought that there are not Q codes for INFUSIONS of anti-emetics. 

Thanks again


----------

